# Elive LED Track Lights



## keithslater (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello, I recently set up my first cichlid tank a few days ago. The lighting I chose was Elive LED track light pods. I thought they were interesting and I like that you can customize them. I couldn't really find much about them online, I think they are newer.

Currently I'm just using the default pods that came with the 48" - 10 white and 2 blue, I believe.

I was just wondering if anyone else is using these lights and what their experience is with them. What pods are you using, etc.


----------



## keithslater (Sep 15, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It's possible no one on this forum is using this brand of LED lights yet.

Can you post some pics of your new light setup?


----------



## keithslater (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's some pictures. Just have it on my grow out tank currently



















I'm liking them so far but once I build a bigger tank I'll probably DIY the lights.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------

